# hoof trim too deep..how to stop bleeding??



## bee (May 12, 2002)

On my way to pharmacy for stepic pencil(used to stop shaving injury bleeding)..doe was pulling and jumping around so I cut both toes too fast and got some pretty serious bleeding going on...bloody foot prints. Only the one foot..will it stop on it's own??


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Burn it


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

It will stop on its own.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

It will stop. Just clean it up. I have one doe who never turns pink. She goes right to blood so I often nick her too deep. I just clean it up and leave her on the stand for a while until it stops then spray it with blu-kote.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I used to have one girl that just always bled. So I just got used to carrying my stop blood powder in the same case as the trimmers. Some say you can use flour.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

well got back with the pencil and it was almost stopped...but my doeling who is not supposed to be due for nearly a week has a clear goo string and no ligs....*sigh* I see a long night in my future for this evening. Thanx for all replys..I hate to see a critter of mine bleed...unless they are destined for dinner!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

If you cauterize it, then it will also kill the exposed nerve endings that can cause pain... but if its a serious bleed, I burn it. If its just a weepy bleed, I leave it alone


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

mpete said:


> If you cauterize it, then it will also kill the exposed nerve endings that can cause pain... but if its a serious bleed, I burn it. If its just a weepy bleed, I leave it alone


 Interesting! MPete, are you burning with disbudding irons?
We either use blood stop powder, a handful of cobwebs, flour or cornstarch depending on my brain at the time.
Bleeding always stops very shortly after a bad nick, whatever we use.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Best thing I've found for the bleeding is to get them to walk on fresh soft dirt. Unless its a REALLY bad cut, I just let them go and check on them about 15 minutes later.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

cobwebs will stop the bleeding.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well...I gotta tell you all...my doeling Zumba is breaking the does code of honor. She is kidding right now(I'm in the house for supplies and updates) and I am actually off work and home for the event! Goo string noticed about 3 hours ago and she is now laying down and pushing. 6 days early. More info as we/she progresses!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

it's a girl!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats!! Any more??


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Goat Servant said:


> Interesting! MPete, are you burning with disbudding irons?
> We either use blood stop powder, a handful of cobwebs, flour or cornstarch depending on my brain at the time.
> Bleeding always stops very shortly after a bad nick, whatever we use.



Yes, a disbudding iron... I have watched my does, and the ones that bleed and I allow to stop, will favor that foot for days... I had to cauterize one once, and she was walking pretty normal on it that night, and the next day I didn't notice any real difference in her stride, and then a friend told me to cauterize a horn that broke and told me about exposed nerves, and so I inquired about the foot thing and she said it made sense... the burn just took a second... just enough to stop the bleeding. The nerves are killed. When the bleeding stops naturally, the nerves are still there, so with every step it strikes the nerve and can be tender for a couple of days... (or more if its a wimpy personality like mine lol)


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! got pics yet?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

pics in other thread.....only one but I got my doeling!


----------

